# 3 does down



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am 3 weekends out and 3 nice does down... tons of meat and goodies. I have used 3 anterless permits... 2 in Tusc county.... and one at the newly named "camp ravenna".... so guess I will now be hunting for that big boy!!  

With todays bag limits... I think I can still take a few more does... anyone want to try to figure out based on rules how many? Think I can do 9 more... excluding a buck.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking at the ODNR site, you can take 1 more doe on an antler less tag in Tusc. then 2 more on an either or tag (saving 1 last either for the big boy).

You can pull 1 more antler less in Ravenna, then you still have 2 either sex tags. 

If your hunting an urban zone or controlled hunt, those don't count against you.

I'm envious, let's go hunting! LOL good luck!

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Where is camp ravenna? Is that the Arsenal?


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes... they have just renamed the Ravenna Arsenal to Camp Ravenna. Must have a more politically correct sound in todays age.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

They did it because it is now a Ohio National Guard Training site now. Thus, "Camp Ravenna".


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

It says on odnr that no more than six deer may be taken. Three with the antler-less permits and three with the regular 24 dollar permits. Thats the way I read it anyway. Great job on loading up the freezer already. It is getting close to the magic time of year for us bowhunters and I cannot wait. Great job


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

looking at the regs... one can take 6 urbans and not count towards your zone total. Controlled hunts also do not count towards your zone totals... so in reality... I could still get 4 deer in zone c (since I have taken 2).... 4 deer in zone B (since the controlled hunt did not count towards total) and 2 in zone A (which I have not hunted) so I believe it I total this correctly 6+4+4+2 equals 16 more I could take... not that I am or will... I am now just buck hunting... but it is amazing.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bgpark1 said:


> looking at the regs... one can take 6 urbans and not count towards your zone total. Controlled hunts also do not count towards your zone totals... so in reality... I could still get 4 deer in zone c (since I have taken 2).... 4 deer in zone B (since the controlled hunt did not count towards total) and 2 in zone A (which I have not hunted) so I believe it I total this correctly 6+4+4+2 equals 16 more I could take... not that I am or will... I am now just buck hunting... but it is amazing.


You are correct. You can legally take 18 deer in Ohio this year. That is,if you're willing to travel all across the state to accomplish that task. :!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i thought zone totals counted towards each other as in if you get 2 in zone a you could only get 4 in c? I knew the urban and controlled hunts didn't count but never knew the zone were seperate totals


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Zone totals are only for that zone and do not count accross zones. Crazy to think 18 total deer one can take... just 20 years ago.. only allowed one and had to send in for a doe permit... all good this year... My freezer is full... have one to pick up... and still have my tag for the big boy... and a jan controlled hunt in mosquito creek to do.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Where area did you hunt at Ravenna? I took a 106lb doe and a 75lb button buck on the 10th. I was in 37


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> i thought zone totals counted towards each other as in if you get 2 in zone a you could only get 4 in c? I knew the urban and controlled hunts didn't count but never knew the zone were seperate totals


I believe up until a few years back it was as you are thinking. The only caveat to the new system is that you can still only harvest one buck in total for the year. The antlerless count is the only one the is cumulative and not concurrent counts.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> The only caveat to the new system is that you can still only harvest one buck in total for the year.


If you are in a controlled hunt situation you should be allowed to take an buck and not have it count towards harvest total. The main purpose is to reduced that particular herd. As far as that goes I do not think it would even hurt to harvest two bucks anywhere in the state.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> If you are in a controlled hunt situation you should be allowed to take an buck and not have it count towards harvest total. The main purpose is to reduced that particular herd. As far as that goes I do not think it would even hurt to harvest two bucks anywhere in the state.


My bad. I was only referring to the general limits and not the controlled hunts.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> My bad. I was only referring to the general limits and not the controlled hunts.


No Brian, you are totally correct in what you said. Since harvesting does do not count on a controlled hunt, I am just suggesting that you should be allowed to shoot a buck on a controlled hunt and not have it count in your allowable harvest of only 1 buck per season.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxic said:


> No Brian, you are totally correct in what you said. Since harvesting does do not count on a controlled hunt, I am just suggesting that you should be allowed to shoot a buck on a controlled hunt and not have it count in your allowable harvest of only 1 buck per season.


I see what you are saying. I have never been involved in any of the controlled hunts so I was not very in tune with the rules on that. I see what you are saying and it makes sense.


----------

